# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Cilin personazh te forumit shqiptar e favorizoni?

## zogu kosovar

Pershendetje shoke te forumit shqiptar jepni komentet tuaja per antarin i cili ju pelqen me se shumti

----------


## ylberi i art

une kam votuar zogun dukagjinas sepse e meriton me se shumti, se ky djal edhe pse i moshes se re me postimet e tij ka sjellur gjera te reja ne forumin tone .

----------


## YOU ARE MY EYES

votova zogun d. se eshte me i miri per mua

----------


## Mehmet Kosovari

Zogun dukagjinas, askend tjeter

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Faleminderit shume per votat, une e votova mehmet kosovarin vetem pasi qe nuk eshte zogu kosovar, sepse ai meriton me se shumti vota, pse nuk e ke shenuar emrin tende zogu ??

----------


## zogu kosovar

> Faleminderit shume per votat, une e votova mehmet kosovarin vetem pasi qe nuk eshte zogu kosovar, sepse ai meriton me se shumti vota, pse nuk e ke shenuar emrin tende zogu ??


se kam shenuar emrin tim sepse me erdhi turp qe emrin tim ta shenoj ne sondazhin i cili eshte hapur nga une

----------


## Mehmet Kosovari

flm per voten z.dukagjinas

----------


## Smth_Poetic

> Pershendetje shoke te forumit shqiptar jepni komentet tuaja per antarin i cili ju pelqen me se shumti


me fal po s'njoh asnjerin nga ajo liste pervec homzes. 
eshte shume i leshte per ta favorizuar.

lool

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Aha ne rregull pra zogu k. 

P.S. Me te vertet e meriton i nderuari mehmet !!

----------


## bombona

zogu dukagjinas////////////

----------


## Milkway

Paskan marr hov gjithe 2009 mbi zogun lol

----------


## bl3nd

> Paskan marr hov gjithe 2009 mbi zogun lol


ahahahahaah
Po te ishe ne list ndonje shqiponje
mule krejt shqiptart...

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Pershendetje miiqq !!

A keni pushuuar hiqq ??

----------


## zogu kosovar

po,mire e ti zogu.

----------


## Rina_87

qy qy, qenkan mbledh kusherinjte e Decanit te gjithe me nje vend, e po votojne per njeri-tjetrin  :perqeshje:  

Ketu ne forum ndalohet korrupcioni, shantazhi, para-preferencat e cfaredo lloji ...... dhe familjarizmi  :ngerdheshje: , gjate votimit.

----------


## xfiles

Bojkotoj zgjedhjet meqe aty nuk ka asnje qafir te hajrit.

----------


## ylberi i art

le te fitoj me i miri

----------


## toni007

> le te fitoj me i miri


kushe une aahahaahaha

----------


## Eve

bo bo sa tema hapen keshtu per anetaret! lol 
eshte virtualitet, sa rendesi i vini  :perqeshje:

----------


## zogu kosovar

> kushe une aahahaahaha


ty e gjithe te tjereve toni hehehe

----------

